# Is there a good forum that specializes in HDTV products?



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

I checked out avforums.com but it's a UK site.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Are you sure about that?

AVSForum Founder

About me: Virtual Mayor. As the founder of the largest on-line community for audio and video, AVSForum.com, I oversee the day to day visitors to the site and help keep things happy.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

AVS Forum is our sister site and is most definitely a US site. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

jacag04 said:


> I checked out avforums.com but it's a UK site.


yes, avforum.com is a UK site....

you want to go to av*S*forum.... http://www.avsforum.com/


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> yes, avforum.com is a UK site....
> 
> you want to go to av*S*forum.... http://www.avsforum.com/


I guess I missed that he was missing an "s". :grin:


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Mike728 said:


> I guess I missed that he was missing an "s". :grin:


Ometime tuff like that happen.


----------



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

You guys are hilarious, thanks for the site!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Upstream said:


> Ometime tuff like that happen.


Hit happens!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

avsforum.com is probably the best pure A/V site on the planet. I recognize several others besides myself who are regular contributors to both sites (here and avsforum.com)


----------

